# Need help reinstalling itunes



## alnic123 (Mar 18, 2007)

I recently restored my laptop to a previous date with system restore, now when i try to use itunes it says "Itunes cannot run because some of its required files are missing. Please reinstall itunes". but when i try to reinstall it ,i get an error, i have attached a screen shot of the error, any help would be great thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

alnic123 said:


> I recently restored my laptop to a previous date with system restore, now when i try to use itunes it says "Itunes cannot run because some of its required files are missing. Please reinstall itunes". but when i try to reinstall it ,i get an error, i have attached a screen shot of the error, any help would be great thanks


Did you uninstall first and then reinstall ???


----------



## alnic123 (Mar 18, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> Did you uninstall first and then reinstall ???


I get the same error when uninstalling as i do when reinstalling


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

My wife is using Version 4.7 of Itunes and gets a 'similar' error message. She gets this when she is trying to open Itunes, ignores it by hitting OK and then Itunes loads just as it should.


----------



## sophie248 (May 30, 2007)

hey i was just wondering if u wer able to fix ur problem with the itunes cos the exact same thing happened to me!!!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Try running a search on your hard drive for "itunes.msi" and then change the path on the error message to wherever you find it.


----------



## sophie248 (May 30, 2007)

i tried that but no luck!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Did it find the file, or was the file missing?


----------



## sophie248 (May 30, 2007)

well the file was there wen i searched for it but wen i try to go into itunes its sayin some files r missin so i dont know!


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Where is the file located on your computer?


----------



## sophie248 (May 30, 2007)

its in program files apple software update packages


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

When you get the error message and hit "Browse", what happens when you try to point the file to its location on your computer?


----------



## sophie248 (May 30, 2007)

the same thing that happened before browse


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Are any of these tips helpful?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93976


----------



## alnic123 (Mar 18, 2007)

nope, i cant find an answer anywhere, itunes wont even open by clicking on the icon, but it will open by opening a song. Iv already tried the itunes site, nobody seems to know


----------



## Kev!n (Jun 15, 2007)

I registered on these forums just to help you all out. I just had/fixed this problem. When I went to redownload iTunes ( http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/ ), I simply clicked "repair", and now the program works as good as new


----------



## sophie248 (May 30, 2007)

where did u click repair cudnt c any repair tab......


----------



## iploya (Sep 18, 2007)

I also registered just to help out, after going thru the same problem. The tool you need is the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility package provided by Microsoft here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

After you download and install it, you run the program from your programs menu, select any Apple-related or Itunes-related crap from the menu, and remove it with the cleanup tool. Then go to the Itunes download site and download/install as normal.

For more info, see "Clean up iTunes installer files on the computer" here:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93976


----------

